# gunsmith for shotgun barrel



## Longhairedkuntryboy (Jan 18, 2014)

Alright I upgraded my wingshooting gun from my trusty 870 and now I want to turn my 870 into a dedicated turkey gun. I had been switching set-ups back an forth from season to season.  I already have a thumbhole stock,red dot scope, and a good choke/shell combo. The problem I have is the long 26" barrel. Its just too long to run and gun in the woods. Its always getting hung on limbs and vines when hung over my shoulder. What I want to do is find a gunsmith who can cut my barrel down to 22" or so and rethread it for chokes. I also want to get the forcening cone lengthened and barrel polished. Does anyone know of a gunsmith in the middle ga area who would be up to such a task?  Also anybody got a ballpark on what kinda price I might be looking at. I can order a new 23 in barrel for $275 so would it even be worth it to go to a gunsmith?

Thanks guys for any info.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 18, 2014)

Bobby painter in Lafayette Georgia . Elite guns is the name awesome gun smith. Good man too


----------



## weagle (Jan 18, 2014)

I send all my shotgun barrel work to Mike Orlene.  He does excellent work, very reasonable prices and turnaround is usually less than 2 weeks.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 19, 2014)

I suggest William at Sumtoy
http://www.sumtoycustoms.com

Or Curtis at Gun Docc
http://www.guncustomizing.com

I don't know what turn around time is for either gentleman but both specialize in turkey guns and maximizing your pattern.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jan 19, 2014)

If you spent the money on a new barrel... you would have two barrels.


----------



## Longhairedkuntryboy (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I thought i had heard of gunn doc in the turkey forum before but couldn't quite remember. I'm gonna give him a call Monday.  Hopefully he can get it back to me by turkey season.


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Jan 20, 2014)

Although a bit further north, Bob Simms of Bobs Custom Firearms in palmetto ga does great work. He restored my dads old LeFever side by side.  Very talented smith.  

I tend to agree that buying another barrel costs about the same and you then have two barrels. 

B4 and after pics or it never happened.  ;-)


----------



## mudcreek (Jan 21, 2014)

Larry Brewer in Eatonton can cut it, crown it, thread it and do the forcing cones.  PM me for his phone #, I'm not sure its OK to post it on here, although Larry won't care.


----------



## Longhairedkuntryboy (Jan 22, 2014)

This is how it sits right now in "turkey mode". I've been switching stocks and sights back and forth season to season. After the barrel work is done I'm going to have it dipped so everything matches.


----------

